# Our girl's place..



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

This is where our girls live - all 5 of them.
We just finished it today because the little Loppe (the blue broken girl) could get out.
But now it's all done. Just needed their hammock but it's in now.

It is a 160 L. aquarium - 100x40x40 cm.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a super Mouse House!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I love the third photo, great pose! I bet the mice love their new home.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Lovely to see such a natural set up! Although I would be slightly worried about the wood eventually becoming stinky with urine inside a tank. Your water bottle is a bit high aswell. I would hang it nearer the ground level and have a bottle at either end of the tank incase one fails to work. Always best to have two bottles just incase.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



racingmouse said:


> Lovely to see such a natural set up! Although I would be slightly worried about the wood eventually becoming stinky with urine inside a tank. Your water bottle is a bit high aswell. I would hang it nearer the ground level and have a bottle at either end of the tank incase one fails to work. Always best to have two bottles just incase.


 The wood is cleaned and disinfected everytime the tank is clean  And if/when it becomes icky we will give them some new once.
We have a danish online petshop so we more or less have everything we need for the mice.
And the bottle is hanging over a piece of wood/branch so the girls can easily reach it  
We give them fresh food and water everyday, so the bottle is ofcourse checked everyday to be sure it works.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've finally seen Mouse Heaven with my own two eyes!


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

bethmccallister said:


> I've finally seen Mouse Heaven with my own two eyes!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Did I embarrass you, I apologize, I meant it as an awesome compliment


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

No no I just didn't know what to say because it was such a nice thing to say.
Thank you so much


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

For sure, it's definitely THE best set up for a mouse I've ever seen!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi LUX, fun to see one from my own town inhere  (I am Anne from ferretfora aka flying ferrets)
your mice looks very good, especially the black satin one.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Anne said:


> Hi LUX, fun to see one from my own town inhere  (I am Anne from ferretfora aka flying ferrets)
> your mice looks very good, especially the black satin one.


 Well hello Anne  Nice with some more people from Aalborg!
We must meet :mrgreen:

Actually she's not satin - but satincarrier  She's a big, healthy girl - about 50g.
But she's got a beautiful coat :mrgreen:
It's Vanaheims Tallula - the mother of our A litter.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh ok  she just looked satin! But stille very beautiful.

And we will meet, I am going to buy something from your store next month, and I wasnt planning on getting it by mail when I live so close to you


----------

